# BowFishing...Pics!!



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Not with a bow, but the biggest steelhead i've seen caught on my river!


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

WOW!! nice fish!!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

very nice:teeth:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks guys!! S4 Shooter, do you catch steelies in the great lakes there?


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Bugle Buster, what river do you fish up there in Washington?


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

That fish was on the kalama, my home town river, I got it real dialed in!! You could probly say the name of any river around here and i have probly fished it though!!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> Thanks guys!! S4 Shooter, do you catch steelies in the great lakes there?


yes :shade:
but i haven't fished for steelhead in about 2 or 3 years


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

buglebuster said:


> That fish was on the kalama, my home town river, I got it real dialed in!! You could probly say the name of any river around here and i have probly fished it though!!


im the same way about most of the lakes in western NE and WY, but ive never caught a steelie. Caught lots of big bows though. Do you ever fish for those sturgeon up there?


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

NEbowhntr said:


> im the same way about most of the lakes in western NE and WY, but ive never caught a steelie. Caught lots of big bows though. Do you ever fish for those sturgeon up there?


Sometimes, they sure do get big!! like some over 20 feet!! I would rather stick to the smaller tributary rivers, its fresher and gets more addrenaline pumping trying to row in all the dangerous rapids. Because of that there is not too many people so its more "peaceful" i guese. With sturgeon, most the time you have got to turn them back, because of all the restrictions.


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

thats a great fish!! awsome :happy:
lets post some more pics.


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

DrawAim"Click" said:


> thats a great fish!! awsome :happy:
> lets post some more pics.


I got a few in my album in my profile. il try to get some more downloaded a little later


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

that is just rod and reel fishin not bow fishing where you actually use a bow and arrow
i love a good day bow fishin can't beat shootin a mess of gar and grass carp i think the biggest i've shot was a 19lb gar and maybe a 20lbs carp


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

ive got a few fish the past couple days ill post pics soon


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)




----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Headed out today after school to shoot some with my bow. I'll post pics later.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

steelhead are my #1 fish by far, Erie steel all the way!


----------



## k9carlo (Apr 24, 2009)

I remember the days of stealhead fishing with my father. I do miss those days


----------



## 5-Yard Pin (Apr 15, 2009)

i bet you all are good hunters. did you it them. :darkbeer::darkbeer::leet::rockband::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::blob1::uzi::set1_tango2::clap::smile_red_bike::cow::set1_pot:


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)




----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)




----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

nice fish


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

do you use your regular hunting bow ive always wanted to do this...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

turkey track said:


> do you use your regular hunting bow ive always wanted to do this...


It depends on your hunting setup. It is easier to use a lower poundage recurve or long ATA compound than a shorter ATA higher poundage hunting bow. It is also a good idea, if bowfishing from shore, to use finger ans not a release.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i am going this weekend. i have 2 bear recurves with ams retrievers. down here in bama we shoot big fish. last year we shot a 50 pound grass carp and several 30 pounders. i be sure to post some pics of this weekend!


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

N7709K said:


> It depends on your hunting setup. It is easier to use a lower poundage recurve or long ATA compound than a shorter ATA higher poundage hunting bow. It is also a good idea, if bowfishing from shore, to use finger ans not a release.



why would you please back up your comment ?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

First off there is no need for any draw weight over 50 pounds. You can use higher poundage setups, but you get tired pretty fast. A longer ATA bow is nice for the ability to shoot instinctively. Fingers are nice because most of the shots are on swimming fish that come by fast. With a release you can pinch the nock on the arrow and have it fall off the string. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

great that is the imput i needed ^_^ now one other question how bloody does it get shuld i use a new bass boat or shuld i go out and find a old metal boat to use ?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would say get a different boat. It gets blood on the shore, so I'm sure a boat would get even bloodier.


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

i figured ^_^ lol


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i'm going bowfishing friday my grandpa went today they didn't kill many carp but him and a buddy killed a 4' 8'' gar


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

turkey track said:


> great that is the imput i needed ^_^ now one other question how bloody does it get shuld i use a new bass boat or shuld i go out and find a old metal boat to use ?


most deffintly it gets pretty bloody


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

missed a huge fish today 40+lbs.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

yesterday i killed a 42lbs grass carp and a bunch of little carp then we killed a 55'' long gar that was about 25lbs


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)




----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

TaylorDennis92 said:


> yesterday i killed a 42lbs grass carp and a bunch of little carp then we killed a 55'' long gar that was about 25lbs


nice fish


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks


----------



## carbon arrow (Jan 26, 2003)

*One of my pics*

Man gotta luv that bow fishing


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

TaylorDennis92 said:


> yesterday i killed a 42lbs grass carp and a bunch of little carp then we killed a 55'' long gar that was about 25lbs


hey post post the pick off me and my fish that i killed u wernt the only one killed a fish so did your grandpa and me


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

noah i don't have those pics avaible to put on the comp or i would


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

i was just kidding taylor


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I've shot eight this year, 7 carp and one 50" gar. Only have a pic of one but can't find it next time i head out ill take a couple pics of them


----------

